# Floyd Mayweather Jr: "I will not miss fighting at all"



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

aight, lets get everybody on record


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

To clarify the poll, voting no means that this Saturday will be the last time we ever see Floyd fight in a pro fight.

Voting "Yes because he plans to", mean that he's just saying this fight is his last as a marketing trick. When he really knows he's coming back for another fight. *Also* it could mean that in a year, he changes his mind and gets the urge to fight again.

Voting "Yes because he has to", means that he goes broke next year or even 5 years from now. That results in him coming back trying to get a payday.


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather Jr: "I will not miss fighting at all.... I will miss running, however."


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bananas said:


> Floyd Mayweather Jr: "I will not miss fighting at all.... I will miss running, however."


sick burn bro


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think he's done. I think he cares more about his 0 than he will ever lead on. I think he's seeing and feeling stuff in sparring that is making him nervous about the 0. He knows everything that he is builds up from that 0. Without that 0 he's just another fighter - a good one at that. Floyd likely seeing/feeling the signs of aging and wants to take a stepdown fight after he defeated his boogeyman.

Floyd did "pass" every test throughout his career but both JLC 1 and Maidana 1 are 7-5 swing scores (for either guy including the possibility of a draw in both) so we can't say he's TBE because those guys aren't anything amongst the ATG's. Floyd would've lost many times over to better fighters but he didn't have the most stiff competition to pick from. Regardless Floyd looked dominant in 46 of 48 fights and he's definitely a great fighter. Delusional to think he's TBE but whatever.

He walks away after this despite regular rumblings of him coming back. Why? There's no reason for him to fight. No studs on the horizon - Floyd beat them all. The current crop of WW's is so obviously immature and unworthy (basically Berto level guys) that the income would be so little and not worth risking his 0 for. I honestly believe Floyd is okay with 49 wins and not the 50th.

I will not be tuning in this Saturday because it'll be on YT the next day. Had the price been lower for a farewell...or the undercard been decent...or the opponent been better...I would've considered it. However, Floyd denied his fans (who he does everything for according to him) all of those things. Floyd can get fucked...and I'm not even hating on the Berto selection - honestly don't think any other opponent brought anything else (besides GGG). End rant


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yes, but because he will change his mind. I think he's tired of the sport. I think he wants this to be his last fight. But I think he will get restless and get offered an irresistible amount of money, and he'll start to think "Why not?" Just a feeling.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I think he'll eventually see a number, MGM and CBS/Showtime will provide it, that will make him get back into the ring for number 50. Its not an issue about need, but its an issue about I can make another $100 Million for 36 minutes of work, why the fuck not.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes, but because he will change his mind. I think he's tired of the sport. I think he wants this to be his last fight. But I think he will get restless and get offered an irresistible amount of money, and he'll start to think "Why not?" Just a feeling.


yeah I think he's done fighting, but that's my second choice there. I genuinely think that he believes that this is his last fight. After Maidana II, I was asking whether or not he was going to retire after hearing how depressed he sounded. He's been saying "It's just a job" for years now.

But promoting all these fighters in his gym and seeing them spar a year or 2 from now may change his mind. Maybe he'll pull a Calzaghe and Lennox Lewis though


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Stupid poll, you've managed to bias the voting in favour of yes by adding double the amount of options for voting yes than no. Should have just been a yes/no poll.

For accuracy you should halve the yes result and use that ratio:no to come up with the correct percentage polling return. Just sayin'


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I think he will, and I still think there is a good chance PAC will be number 50. If it sells half what the first fight did it would still net him over 100 million bucks easy, and it's not exactly like he has a brutal style, he takes minimal punishment, for somebody as obsessed with money as Floyd is I would be shocked if he retired for good.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I think he's done fighting, but that's my second choice there. I genuinely think that he believes that this is his last fight. After Maidana II, I was asking whether or not he was going to retire after hearing how depressed he sounded. He's been saying "It's just a job" for years now.
> 
> But promoting all these fighters in his gym and seeing them spar a year or 2 from now may change his mind. Maybe he'll pull a Calzaghe and Lennox Lewis though


Floyd is done dude. Him not going for 50-0 is a big middle finger to boxing and all the haters bc despite what anyone says they want to see him go for that. On the other end he has a chance to really enhance his tmt brand out of the spot light and to really work with the young kids in his gym who will be under his promotion. The dude has given his whole life to it and probably just wants a different life Now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> Stupid poll, you've managed to bias the voting in favour of yes by adding double the amount of options for voting yes than no. Should have just been a yes/no poll.
> 
> For accuracy you should halve the yes result and use that ratio:no to come up with the correct percentage polling return. Just sayin'


well I wanted to see why people thought he would keep fighting also. Maybe you think Floyd is serious about this being his last fight, but he will go broke in 4 years. Either way, the third option has no votes


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> well I wanted to see why people thought he would keep fighting also. Maybe you think Floyd is serious about this being his last fight, but he will go broke in 4 years. Either way, the third option has no votes


can you correct the poll still?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

He'll fight next May because they will throw daft money at him to break Marciano's record.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> can you correct the poll still?


naw


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> To clarify the poll, voting no means that this Saturday will be the last time we ever see Floyd fight in a pro fight.
> 
> Voting "No because he plans to", mean that he's just saying this fight is his last as a marketing trick. When he really knows he's coming back for another fight. *Also* it could mean that in a year, he changes his mind and gets the urge to fight again.
> 
> Voting "No because he has to", means that he goes broke next year or even 5 years from now. That results in him coming back trying to get a payday.


You mean yes because he plans to / yes because he has to, right?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I never even began to comprehend the possibility of Floyd not fighting again until this weekend.
I still think he will be too tempted to take the 50 but I also am now starting to believe it's possible that he isn't joking this time.
What fight is there to really excite anyone?


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Why would he not go for 50? Seriously he could dine out on that forever.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think he will have 1 more fight, but I'm less sure of it than I was it your asked me a year ago if he'd have went for 50-0


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

That's fine. "Fighting" won't necessarily miss FMjr either. His first 'retirement' went with out a blip to boxing. But I doubt he's sincere. You don't do something you're entire life and not miss out when you're done.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I always think retirement is a marketing ploy until it isn't. And it seems like that is the case here.

Face it, he will be a PPV free agent after this fight. He sold a boat load of PPV against both Cotto and Canelo, one of whom will have the middleweight belt. He could easily follow SRL's script and come out of "retirement" to go for the middleweight strap.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think he wont fight for a while after Berto but he'll wait for someone to establish themselves and then "come back" to fight them


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I always think retirement is a marketing ploy until it isn't. And it seems like that is the case here.
> 
> Face it, he will be a PPV free agent after this fight. He sold a boat load of PPV against both Cotto and Canelo, one of whom will have the middleweight belt. He could easily follow SRL's script and come out of "retirement" to go for the middleweight strap.


I agree Jeff.It's far more likely he will fight.
But who would you think he'd go in with or who would generate enough interest and legacy boosting?
To me,he can't go out with someone else of Berto's stature and it just isn't reasonable to expect him to fight GGG at 160,and I don't see 3G going down in a year or 18 months from now.
I really think a 50th fight would give the people who don't like him too much ammo unless it's a live opponent.
If he fights someone where he goes in at anywhere south of 1/10 for a fiftieth fight,it will leave him open to scrutiny,and it would be a shame (IMO) if he goes in again in a gimme but contrastingly,can you see anyone at a fair weight who could have a chance?
That's one thing he can't be blamed for.


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

He will still punch Women occasionally I'm sure.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I agree Jeff.It's far more likely he will fight.
> But who would you think he'd go in with or who would generate enough interest and legacy boosting?
> To me,he can't go out with someone else of Berto's stature and it just isn't reasonable to expect him to fight GGG at 160,and I don't see 3G going down in a year or 18 months from now.
> I really think a 50th fight would give the people who don't like him too much ammo unless it's a live opponent.
> ...


I named the two most likely: Cotto and Canelo. One of the two will be coming off a career defining win and have the middleweight belt. Both are a fairly easy sell.

Canelo is bigger and more experienced than in the first fight. Has he gained enough, along with Floyd's decline, to finally beat him?

Cotto gave Floyd a solid fight the first time. Now, after working with Roach and beating the upstart Canelo he looks better than ever.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

mike_bngs said:


> He will still punch Women occasionally I'm sure.


:deal


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Nah he's done, he will flirt with the idea though Ã¡la DLH and co


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I named the two most likely: Cotto and Canelo. One of the two will be coming off a career defining win and have the middleweight belt. Both are a fairly easy sell.
> 
> Canelo is bigger and more experienced than in the first fight. Has he gained enough, along with Floyd's decline, to finally beat him?
> 
> Cotto gave Floyd a solid fight the first time. Now, after working with Roach and beating the upstart Canelo he looks better than ever.


That answer is exactly the reason why I just can't pick a fight for him.
He beat both easily(and he was never in danger of losing to Cotto) and Canelo was the finest performance of the Showtime deal and probably one of the two or three best since he beat Arturo.
Even though Canelo's young I think fighting either of these guys would be about as exciting as SRL-Duran 3.

To be honest,I'd rather see him fight Khan than those two,and whilst Lara would be a great purists' fight,it has zero crossover appeal.
The cupboard is just so bare.Khan,Brook,Thurman and even K9 would hold more appeal to me than treading over old ground.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That answer is exactly the reason why I just can't pick a fight for him.
> He beat both easily(and he was never in danger of losing to Cotto) and Canelo was the finest performance of the Showtime deal and probably one of the two or three best since he beat Arturo.
> Even though Canelo's young I think fighting either of these guys would be about as exciting as SRL-Duran 3.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, he would finally leave Vegas and fight the Khan/Brook winner in Wembley. Americans get on board with huge events even in sports we don't typically follow (World Cup, Olympics) and get swept up in patriotic sports promotions. Fighting Brook in front of 80,000 would be a big event.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Perhaps, he would finally leave Vegas and fight the Khan/Brook winner in Wembley. Americans get on board with huge events even in sports we don't typically follow (World Cup, Olympics) and get swept up in patriotic sports promotions. Fighting Brook in front of 80,000 would be a big event.


If that happened,it's clearly down to Floyd being in awe of The Cobra when he mentioned from one great fighter to another about fighting in front of 80,000 fans at Wembley.
And that shows the respect Carl had for Floyd because he never mentions that normally.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> If that happened,it's clearly down to Floyd being in awe of The Cobra when he mentioned from one great fighter to another about fighting in front of 80,000 fans at Wembley.
> And that shows the respect Carl had for Floyd because he never mentions that normally.


That and Floyd has a huge ego, even by boxing standards. His coming back for a pedestrian affair will be met with a yawn, like the Berto fight.

If/when Floyd fights again it will be because he misses the limelight. That would put him back in the limelight.


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> :deal


What's that emoji thing mean? Pretty Boy is a women beater. It's not some shit that he did when he was young (if that's an excuse) he is a grown man, professional boxer and therefore a bit of a cunt.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

mike_bngs said:


> What's that emoji thing mean? Pretty Boy is a women beater. It's not some shit that he did when he was young (if that's an excuse) he is a grown man, professional boxer and therefore a bit of a cunt.


That means that you agree with what the poster you quoted said. that it is the truth and you pretty much say the same thing. Rather than just typing the same response or saying "I agree" this does both.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> You mean yes because he plans to / yes because he has to, right?


yes, good catch :good


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

So far:

5 think he's retiring,
10 think he's fighting on.

Time will tell I guess. This thread will be revisited!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I regret not going to a Mayweather fight. I'm sure there will be a new boogeyman by next year and definitely in 2017. Fighters will continue to call him out even though he's 'retired.' Offers are gonna come at him left and right. I'd love to see CBS put together a free fight. It would be like a mini superbowl with the right opponent and if promoted right.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think he will be forced to come out of retirement in 3 to 4 years because of money issues.
I hate it but he spends money like a idiot.
He has planes, cars, homes and doubles of those things, a family he supports, women he supports, parents and uncles and relatives he supports. He is a compulsive gambler. He has poor financial acumen.

I"m scared for him because I can see he hates boxing, but I know he'll be back doing it when he should have hung the gloves up.

I'll also add, I think there might be a upset this weekend because I don't like it when professionals are talking on and on about retirement and have one foot out the door.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I regret not going to a Mayweather fight. I'm sure there will be a new boogeyman by next year and definitely in 2017. Fighters will continue to call him out even though he's 'retired.' Offers are gonna come at him left and right. I'd love to see CBS put together a free fight. It would be like a mini superbowl with the right opponent and if promoted right.


Larry Merchant literally just said "Floyd is afraid of GGG". New boogeyman already made. No reason for that fight to happen. Size disparity is too great considering Floyd's age.

I wold've liked to see Kell Brook or Tim Bradley though, but Bop Arum didn't payoff judges against Chaves...and let Bradley get robbed for some unknown reason


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:bump


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm 60/40 that he will fight again haha
I think for years now he hasn't enjoyed boxing all that much but enjoyed the actual fight, now I don't think he enjoys either.
Good thread bro


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Paulie "People want to see him keep fighting so that they can see him lose"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> I'm 60/40 that he will fight again haha
> I think for years now he hasn't enjoyed boxing all that much but enjoyed the actual fight, now I don't think he enjoys either.
> Good thread bro


My facebook friend posted this in a status. Take it for what it's worth



> Just came back from PBC, KO In To. Ended up meeting Lennox Lewis, Vivian Harris, Prichard Colon, Erroll Spence Jr & Lucian Bute. Had a long talk with Al Haymon's associate, cool dude, really nice. Bald dude who is always at the events. Told me some interesting information about what their plans are and who is facing who next. Also told me, Floyd is definitely not retiring for good.* Their plan is to have Floyd come back again for the 50th fight against either Khan, Garcia or possibly Kell Brook close to superbowl weekend on NBC.*
> 
> Garcia is also going to fight Guerrero next at WW. He also said, Thurman don't want it with Spence Jr, that's why the fight isn't happening. Stevenson Vs Kovalev isn't happening because Kathy Duva would rather pay Kovalev peanuts and is keeping him away from a payday from Al Haymon. Also said, people just hate on Al Haymon for no reason when they continue to put the best cards on. People hated on Santa Cruz Vs Mares for no reason. Khan is stupid for fighting Provodnikov. He said he heard about it but doesn't know nothing about it too much. Said, Khan is going to get knocked out. Also, PBC will never be coming back to Toronto because our commission sucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

^ I could easily see that. Especially when looking at that interview when Floyd said "Maybe I need someone like Berto to tune-up before 50"


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TBF, it's been many, many years since Floyd actually fought :conf


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> My facebook friend posted this in a status. Take it for what it's worth


WARRRR


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

From the looks of it so far, the boxing world will not be missing him at all either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

When most legends retired I was sad, but with Floyd I am not. His fights were more like sparring sessions and great defensive exhibitions, but all 12 rounds and I never got the feeling he wanted to really be great by proving his heart, and maybe he didn't have to, but at the same time I am not enthused about him fighting on.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I was planning to go but the prices were fuckin ridiculous to be honest,and I've been to a few of these evenings.

Still think he'll have watched that last night and fancied a September fight to annoy Khan.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will admit Floyd is a great fighter. I rank him about 40-50 in the ATG ranking. He avoided too many prime guys to be up there in the ranking. Look what Sugar Ray Leonard did by fighting Benitez,Duran and Hearns in a 2 year period in 4 fights. Then Hagler in 1987 and beating him. That is great . Having a challenge and fighting them all when they were champs.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather: If Canelo gets out of line, Iâ€™ll beat him again


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mayweather: If Canelo gets out of line, Iâ€™ll beat him again


I hope Floyd stays retired. His fights were never great. He fights a great amatuer style for 12 rounds instead of 3, and knows when to handpick.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> When most legends retired I was sad, but with Floyd I am not. His fights were more like sparring sessions and great defensive exhibitions, but all 12 rounds and I never got the feeling he wanted to really be great by proving his heart, and maybe he didn't have to, but at the same time I am not enthused about him fighting on.





MAG1965 said:


> I will admit Floyd is a great fighter. I rank him about 40-50 in the ATG ranking. He avoided too many prime guys to be up there in the ranking. Look what Sugar Ray Leonard did by fighting Benitez,Duran and Hearns in a 2 year period in 4 fights. Then Hagler in 1987 and beating him. That is great . Having a challenge and fighting them all when they were champs.





MAG1965 said:


> I hope Floyd stays retired. His fights were never great. He fights a great amatuer style for 12 rounds instead of 3, and knows when to handpick.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know how you can't miss Floyd as a fighter, how many other ATGs are hanging about these days?
That said, if he says he's retired, I'd rather he sticks to it and let the other guys fight it out


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quote: Floyd Mayweather Jr: "I will not miss fighting at all""

Good thing, because he hasn't really "fought" in quite a few years.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I got used to fighters fighting great fights. Tommy Hearns always said he would go for broke and go for a knockout, which left him open to get hit just so the fans get thier moneys worth. To me that is a great fighter. Fighting for the people as well as himself. That is the kind of thinking I got used to with fighters I grew up watching. When you compare that to Floyd who cherrypicks guys at the right time and who talks about Money team stuff and earnings and ego, no that is not boxing to me. It is great and good for him, but for boxing fans? Is that really that great? Not the great part of boxing I grew up watching. Leonard,Hearns,Duran,Hagler and Benitez, whether they were the best ever or not ,they came to fight win or lose. And I think they will be remembered well for it. Floyd? In boxing history he will be seen as a guy who had no great fights, who was undefeated in a rather weak era whose biggest fight he waited until the guy was 6 years older, than when he could have fought him. Will his undefeated record give him a great legacy. For awhile, but great fights last longer than undefeated records in not so great eras. I don't think that is a hater. I respect his skills, I don't respect him like I do other guys in boxing history who really gave us so much more than just talking about money and undefeated records.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I got used to fighters fighting great fights. Tommy Hearns always said he would go for broke and go for a knockout, which left him open to get hit just so the fans get thier moneys worth. To me that is a great fighter. Fighting for the people as well as himself. That is the kind of thinking I got used to with fighters I grew up watching. When you compare that to Floyd who cherrypicks guys at the right time and who talks about Money team stuff and earnings and ego, no that is not boxing to me. It is great and good for him, but for boxing fans? Is that really that great? Not the great part of boxing I grew up watching. Leonard,Hearns,Duran,Hagler and Benitez, whether they were the best ever or not ,they came to fight win or lose. And I think they will be remembered well for it. Floyd? In boxing history he will be seen as a guy who had no great fights, who was undefeated in a rather weak era whose biggest fight he waited until the guy was 6 years older, than when he could have fought him. Will his undefeated record give him a great legacy. For awhile, but great fights last longer than undefeated records in not so great eras. I don't think that is a hater. I respect his skills, I don't respect him like I do other guys in boxing history who really gave us so much more than just talking about money and undefeated records.


Seriously just stop


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Seriously just stop


stop what? Saying what I feel. Mayweather fans do not realize what a great era was in boxing. It is not a fighter handpicking guys at the right time to stay undefeated or to avoid the best of that fighter yet having that fighting on their resume. A great era is great fighters fighting each other win or lose. And we remember those fighters forever. Undefeated? Two greats get together and fight a great fight, someone will not be undefeated. That is a great era.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

It really feels like Floyd was indeed done when he first retired. I just don't know what his motivation was but he still made a comeback.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

The cherry picking argument seems like it's all hinging on the Williams/Margarito thing. He fought pretty much everyone, and it's been argued endlessly about who was responsible for what fight not happening when. Maybe the fights didn't materialize when people think they should have, but it's not like Floyd wasn't aging at the same time as the other guys. He was past prime fighting them too. I get that his style ages better, but he isn't responsible for the style other fighters use in their own fights.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I think you can criticize Mayweather's style without trying to diminish his accomplishments. I never was a huge fan but always respected his achievements and actually quite enjoyed his fights at the lower weights. You can't really deny him his brilliance against Corrales, Gatti and so forth. And it wasn't realistic to think he was going to stand in there and trade at higher weights. He simply didn't have that kind of power.

He fought in the way that made him most effective. I got frustrated at times as well â€” especially against his lower caliber opponents such as Baldomir â€” but the reality is that he made his money fighting above his natural weight class. The 147 Mayweather (not to mention 154!) was very different from the 130 version. 

People fight to win. Gatti is known as a crude slugger, but on the rare occasion he had a boxing advantage, he used it. Contrast Ward I with Ward II.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Genaro Hernandez fight was class.

Mayweather coming in as an underdog and completely outboxing and dominating the taller reachier opponent.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> stop what? Saying what I feel. Mayweather fans do not realize what a great era was in boxing. It is not a fighter handpicking guys at the right time to stay undefeated or to avoid the best of that fighter yet having that fighting on their resume. A great era is great fighters fighting each other win or lose. And we remember those fighters forever. Undefeated? Two greats get together and fight a great fight, someone will not be undefeated. That is a great era.


Mayweather was fighting in his 4th and 5th weight class in his mid 30's and you think he should've stood and traded instead of using his superior boxing ability.

Listen to yourself.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Genaro Hernandez fight was class.
> 
> Mayweather coming in as an underdog and completely outboxing and dominating the taller reachier opponent.


Love that fight. Mayweather was willing to get hit and did take a few power shots, but he did so in the name of bullying and battering his opponent.

People forget that he campaigned at 130 from 1996-2001, fighting 27 times. It's not like he moonlighted there on his way up â€" he was a legitimate SFW. And then he finally moves up to 135 and has the rough night against Castillo, which forced him thereafter to become more of a slick, defense-oriented boxer. He would take a knockout where offered at 135/140, but by 147 had to be extremely cautious about any risk taking. I still think he could have finished Baldomir, Marquez and perhaps Judah, but that's all water under the bridge at this point.

Just understand that he was undersized at his money-making weights, so of course he was going to adapt as required.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Love that fight. Mayweather was willing to get hit and did take a few power shots, but he did so in the name of bullying and battering his opponent.
> 
> People forget that he campaigned at 130 from 1996-2001, fighting 27 times. It's not like he moonlighted there on his way up â€" he was a legitimate SFW. And then he finally moves up to 135 and has the rough night against Castillo, which forced him thereafter to become more of a slick, defense-oriented boxer. He would take a knockout where offered at 135/140, but by 147 had to be extremely cautious about any risk taking. I still think he could have finished Baldomir, Marquez and perhaps Judah, but that's all water under the bridge at this point.
> 
> Just understand that he was undersized at his money-making weights, so of course he was going to adapt as required.


His hands were also falling apart and had to use a numbing agent for them.
I think his hands were the bigger reason he had to stop going for the KO.

Such a shame they were a little brittle.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> His hands were also falling apart and had to use a numbing agent for them.
> I think his hands were the bigger reason he had to stop going for the KO.
> 
> Such a shame they were a little brittle.


Also true.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

dyna said:


> Genaro Hernandez fight was class.
> 
> Mayweather coming in as an underdog and completely outboxing and dominating the taller reachier opponent.


Are you sure he was an underdog? I thought he was a slight favourite. Fantastic performance regardless.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They say it's lonely at the top for whatever you do


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Judah fight is probably still my favorite performance by Floyd.

His body attack on that fight was sick.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd has already said he has tried tintslk himself into fighting again but said can't find the urge. 

It'd been four months and he already contemplating it as per his hype interview, something tells me we will see him again and sooner than we think. Fighting is all he had known and right now he will be so bored, the lack of structure in his lifestyle will be eating away at him.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather was fighting in his 4th and 5th weight class in his mid 30's and you think he should've stood and traded instead of using his superior boxing ability.
> 
> Listen to yourself.


He never gave us exciting fights ever. And the fact he waited so long to fight Manny, is always something to think about. Why wait so long and after Manny was knocked cold by Marquez? Delahoya and Shane were old. The cherrypicking was obvious, and he never had a great fight. I think that compromises his standing in the ATG list. I would put him there, but more like 40-50..


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> The cherry picking argument seems like it's all hinging on the Williams/Margarito thing. He fought pretty much everyone, and it's been argued endlessly about who was responsible for what fight not happening when. Maybe the fights didn't materialize when people think they should have, but it's not like Floyd wasn't aging at the same time as the other guys. He was past prime fighting them too. I get that his style ages better, but he isn't responsible for the style other fighters use in their own fights.


It hinges on the waiting. Manny did not handpick, and you could tell he fought anyone at any time. It was obvious. With Floyd there was always waiting and games. I put him in the ATG ranking, just not that high as some people. 40-50, which is good.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Love that fight. Mayweather was willing to get hit and did take a few power shots, but he did so in the name of bullying and battering his opponent.
> 
> People forget that he campaigned at 130 from 1996-2001, fighting 27 times. It's not like he moonlighted there on his way up â€" he was a legitimate SFW. And then he finally moves up to 135 and has the rough night against Castillo, which forced him thereafter to become more of a slick, defense-oriented boxer. He would take a knockout where offered at 135/140, but by 147 had to be extremely cautious about any risk taking. I still think he could have finished Baldomir, Marquez and perhaps Judah, but that's all water under the bridge at this point.
> 
> Just understand that he was undersized at his money-making weights, so of course he was going to adapt as required.


You say he was undersized at 147 so didn't take risks, and as an example you cite that he didn't KO Marquez? A guy who came up 2 divisions to fight Floyd and was clearly far smaller than Floyd? Come on! No logic!

Floyd will come back for 1 fight and 1 fight only. Pacquiao! It's been obvious since that fight ended. They know the only way to sell that fight again is if Pacquiao looks great against Bradley. If he does, people will be clamouring for that fight. The media will sell it as "A one-armed Pacquiao won 4 rounds, imagine a full strength Pacquiao as he clearly is now after his Bradley demolition" (that's how they'll sell it before you all get sensitive!)

Floyd will come back if $100m is on the table against a guy he already has 1W against. He won't risk his legacy for anyone else, every other fight is high risk, low reward at this point apart from the Pacquiao rematch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I got used to fighters fighting great fights. Tommy Hearns always said he would go for broke and go for a knockout, which left him open to get hit just so the fans get thier moneys worth. To me that is a great fighter. Fighting for the people as well as himself. That is the kind of thinking I got used to with fighters I grew up watching. When you compare that to Floyd who cherrypicks guys at the right time and who talks about Money team stuff and earnings and ego, no that is not boxing to me. It is great and good for him, but for boxing fans? Is that really that great? Not the great part of boxing I grew up watching. Leonard,Hearns,Duran,Hagler and Benitez, whether they were the best ever or not ,they came to fight win or lose. And I think they will be remembered well for it. Floyd? In boxing history he will be seen as a guy who had no great fights, who was undefeated in a rather weak era whose biggest fight he waited until the guy was 6 years older, than when he could have fought him. Will his undefeated record give him a great legacy. For awhile, but great fights last longer than undefeated records in not so great eras. I don't think that is a hater. I respect his skills, I don't respect him like I do other guys in boxing history who really gave us so much more than just talking about money and undefeated records.


When you're 6 ft + with an ATG right hand and jab yeah, go for the KO. Floyd never had that luxury.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> The Judah fight is probably still my favorite performance by Floyd.
> 
> His body attack on that fight was sick.


Hmm I should probably rewatch that as I don't recall that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is another reason why Floyd is retiring. His body can't take it anymore, and why some clowns should get off his back when he's not producing exciting fights at 38.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> You say he was undersized at 147 so didn't take risks, and as an example you cite that he didn't KO Marquez? A guy who came up 2 divisions to fight Floyd and was clearly far smaller than Floyd? Come on! No logic!


Floyd's mentality at 147 was very different, and as another poster noted his hands also had become brittle. I mentioned Marquez as someone Floyd *could* have knocked out but simply chose not to pursue it.

I'll work on my logic if you agree to improve your reading comprehension.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> He never gave us exciting fights ever. And the fact he waited so long to fight Manny, is always something to think about. Why wait so long and after Manny was knocked cold by Marquez? Delahoya and Shane were old. The cherrypicking was obvious, and he never had a great fight. I think that compromises his standing in the ATG list. I would put him there, but more like 40-50..


So Floyd cherry picked Mosley and Oscar? Who else did he cherry pick I'd like a list


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Floyd cherry picked Mosley and Oscar? Who else did he cherry pick I'd like a list


People were saying Floyd was ducking Mosley.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People were saying Floyd was ducking Mosley.


I read an old youtube video's comments from 2009 of Mayweather talking about Pacquiao. The comments had crap like "Mayweather wants to fight another smaller fighter in Pacqiao", "Why won't Mayweather fight a real welterweight like Mosley?"

It was a bunch of crap like that in it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mosley only wanted a piece of Floyd once Money was the cashcow.
Before that he only had excuses like a loose tooth


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> When you're 6 ft + with an ATG right hand and jab yeah, go for the KO. Floyd never had that luxury.


each fighter has strengths and disadvantages. But Leonard, whose style was not far from Floyd had great fights. He made a mistake and brawled with Duran, but came back to win easily.. And the Hearns fight Ray gutted it out and won the fight as with another great Benitez.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Floyd cherry picked Mosley and Oscar? Who else did he cherry pick I'd like a list


almost everyone he fought who was great or near they were past it, and picked when they were not as great. He waited with Pacman how many years. You don't think he waited for Pacman to get old?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> each fighter has strengths and disadvantages. But Leonard, whose style was not far from Floyd had great fights. He made a mistake and brawled with Duran, but came back to win easily.. And the Hearns fight Ray gutted it out and won the fight as with another great Benitez.


Yes and Floyd fought for the KO a lot of the time at the lower weights. You do realize these great fights Leonard had, were at his natural weight right? Floyd was just that much better than everyone at his natural weight. He really only had to adjust once he got to his 4th weight class, where his fights became less entertaining, because everyone was slower.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes and Floyd fought for the KO a lot of the time at the lower weights. You do realize these great fights Leonard had, were at his natural weight right? Floyd was just that much better than everyone at his natural weight. He really only had to adjust once he got to his 4th weight class, where his fights became less entertaining, because everyone was slower.


Tommy still had great fights at middleweight, two weight class above his first title weight. Duran who people talk about here, had one of his best knockouts at 154 3 divisions from his lightweight days and a brawl at middleweight. Leonard fought well with Hearns in the rematch. Floyd has cherrypicked most of his fights.I am not making it up. He waited for Manny to get old. The thing I am talking about is this ability to cherrypick and stay undefeated, it is nice, but Floyd will not be remembered well. Great fights are what people remember.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Tommy still had great fights at middleweight, two weight class above his first title weight. Duran who people talk about here, had one of his best knockouts at 154 3 divisions from his lightweight days and a brawl at middleweight. Leonard fought well with Hearns in the rematch. Floyd has cherrypicked most of his fights.I am not making it up. He waited for Manny to get old. The thing I am talking about is this ability to cherrypick and stay undefeated, it is nice, but Floyd will not be remembered well. Great fights are what people remember.


Tommy got his shit pushed in a couple times at middleweight too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Tommy still had great fights at middleweight, two weight class above his first title weight. Duran who people talk about here, had one of his best knockouts at 154 3 divisions from his lightweight days and a brawl at middleweight. Leonard fought well with Hearns in the rematch. Floyd has cherrypicked most of his fights.I am not making it up. He waited for Manny to get old. The thing I am talking about is this ability to cherrypick and stay undefeated, it is nice, but Floyd will not be remembered well. Great fights are what people remember.


Floyd has great fights at 147 and 154.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Wise Sensei Floyd is the most painful version of Mayweather to listen to yet. "We have to fight cancer...drink a lot of water. I believe in natural healing."


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> almost everyone he fought who was great or near they were past it, and picked when they were not as great. He waited with Pacman how many years. You don't think he waited for Pacman to get old?


So Floyd never wanted to fight Oscar or Shane previous to their bouts?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Tommy got his shit pushed in a couple times at middleweight too.


most great fighters lose if they fight and have spirit for boxing. That is what it is all about, and what is remembered. Getting knocked out is unusual in boxing if a guy fights his heart out?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd has great fights at 147 and 154.


no he doesn't .. He has a few fights where the guy is hitting him a little more than usual with Floyd in his defensive style. Nothing a great fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Floyd never wanted to fight Oscar or Shane previous to their bouts?


Floyd never wanted to fight anyone near prime who could test him. Even an older Mosley rocked him badly. Oscar competed. That defensive stance and style is a good one. but for having great fights it will not be remembered


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> _*most great fighters lose if they fight and have spirit for boxing. *_ That is what it is all about, and what is remembered. Getting knocked out is unusual in boxing if a guy fights his heart out?


What does that even mean?

He didn't fight his heart out when he got creamed by that C fighter Barkley. His lazy defense got him knocked out then he lost again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

How can somebody let their dislike of a fighter turn them so blind


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> He didn't fight his heart out when he got creamed by that C fighter Barkley. His lazy defense got him knocked out then he lost again


Most greats got knocked out at one time or another, Hearns also beat more prime guys and greater fighters than Floyd ever did. Cuevas, Benitez,Hill, Duran. and the fight with Hagler will be remembered for all time, something Floyd will not be remembered for. In 20 years people will not talk about Floyd, and the consensus will be he avoided fighters to preserve his undefeated record, making Manny wait 6 years.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Floyd never wanted to fight anyone near prime who could test him. Even an older Mosley rocked him badly. Oscar competed. That defensive stance and style is a good one. but for having great fights it will not be remembered


So Floyd didn't call out Shane Mosley after he beat Corrales? What about this video fictitious?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Most greats got knocked out at one time or another, Hearns also beat more prime guys and greater fighters than Floyd ever did. Cuevas, Benitez,Hill, Duran. and the fight with Hagler will be remembered for all time, something Floyd will not be remembered for. In 20 years people will not talk about Floyd, and the consensus will be he avoided fighters to preserve his undefeated record, making Manny wait 6 years.


Not likely. Cuevas and Hill were not great BTW. Neither was Iran Barkley.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Most greats got knocked out at one time or another, Hearns also beat more prime guys and greater fighters than Floyd ever did. Cuevas, Benitez,Hill, Duran. and the fight with Hagler will be remembered for all time, something Floyd will not be remembered for. In 20 years people will not talk about Floyd, and the consensus will be he avoided fighters to preserve his undefeated record, making Manny wait 6 years.


Cuevas was nothing but a can crusher. Hill is great now? :lol: Just stop.

_*Floyd- *_ Marquez, Delahoya, Mosley, Pacquiao are ATGs or HOF'ers

- His strong comp are Hatton, Corrales, castillo, judah, hernandez, maidana, manfredy, chavez, gatti, etc.

*Hearns* - Duran, Benitez
- Hill, Cuevas, olajide, shuler, minchillo, deleon

So please cut it out


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not likely. Cuevas and Hill were not great BTW. Neither was Iran Barkley.


I never focused much on Barkley, and Hill was just as good as Mosley, if you want to look and wins or losses, and Mosley losing to Forrest and Wright. Who did Floyd really beat? Everyone beat Cotto. Corrales? Was not great or close to it. What did Floyd do? And Cuevas was a great puncher who had 11 title defenses. Not easy to do in that era. And Hearns knocked him out in 2 rounds. Benitez, Hearns beat in 15. Duran in 2, and Duran at that time no one knocked out, even when he was older 15 years later it was hard to beat him


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cuevas was nothing but a can crusher. Hill is great now? :lol: Just stop.
> 
> _*Floyd- *_ Marquez, Delahoya, Mosley, Pacquiao are ATGs or HOF'ers
> 
> ...


Hill was greater than what people say. Mosley is overrated I think. Marques is not a real ATG he had one or two good wins, against older Barrera and lucky punch Pacman. Who else did he fought pats 135?, if you look at Hills record of 25 title defenses and wins over Maske and others, Tate, Hill has a better resume. Marquez really avoided many fighters. And Floyd had him move up. How is that a great win. The style was in Floyd's favor. Hatton is not great. He had one good win over Tsyzu. Pacman? Floyd waited 6 years until Manny lost 2 times.. Who did Floyd beat prime and great. You cannot answer because he didn't. Manfredy? Who are the greats he beat prime and had superfights like Hearns did? Mentioning Barkley means nothing. We can argue Ali and you will mention Leon Spinks or Norton. But those guys fought real fights. Floyd did not, and he avoided anyone tough.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cuevas was nothing but a can crusher. Hill is great now? :lol: Just stop.
> 
> _*Floyd- *_ Marquez, Delahoya, Mosley, Pacquiao are ATGs or HOF'ers
> 
> ...


Hearns, Weston,Shields,Cuevas,Leonard,Benitez,Duran,Hagler, Hill, Barkley, Roldan First man to win 175 title after winning welt title, 2 times, first man to win 4 and then 5 titles. Came to fight all the time, and there is Floyd who handpicked older guys to preserve his undefeated record.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> He didn't fight his heart out when he got creamed by that C fighter Barkley. His lazy defense got him knocked out then he lost again


this is your generation of fighters you admire. Guys who do not put on great fights, but try and stay undefeated to have that legacy. Believe me another Floyd will come. Handpicking and all that. They have to have skill to get to the top to handpick, but once they are there, then they fight the greats and fight them all when they are older and washed up. Floyd's wins like Tyson over Holmes or Spinks yet he didn't knock them out.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Hill was greater than what people say. Mosley is overrated I think. Marques is not a real ATG he had one or two good wins, against older Barrera and lucky punch Pacman. Who else did he fought pats 135?, if you look at Hills record of 25 title defenses and wins over Maske and others, Tate, Hill has a better resume. Marquez really avoided many fighters. And Floyd had him move up. How is that a great win. The style was in Floyd's favor. Hatton is not great. He had one good win over Tsyzu. Pacman? Floyd waited 6 years until Manny lost 2 times.. Who did Floyd beat prime and great. You cannot answer because he didn't. Manfredy? Who are the greats he beat prime and had superfights like Hearns did? Mentioning Barkley means nothing. We can argue Ali and you will mention Leon Spinks or Norton. But those guys fought real fights. Floyd did not, and he avoided anyone tough.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


>


everything I said is the truth. Mosley is a bit overrated. In his prime he lost to Vernon and Wright? Am I right or wrong. ok. Marquez? Is he better than Hill? Hill had 4 reigns as champ and 25 title defenses. In most eras's that is great, and yet turbotime wants to say that is a reach. Cuevas had 11 title defenses when Hearns beat him and Hill had 10 when Hearns beat him, 11 years apart. You guys cannot respond much because you know it is the truth.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Hearns, Weston,Shields,Cuevas,Leonard,Benitez,Duran,Hagler, Hill, Barkley, Roldan First man to win 175 title after winning welt title, 2 times, first man to win 4 and then 5 titles. Came to fight all the time, and there is Floyd who handpicked older guys to preserve his undefeated record.


Why are you listing guys Hearns got beat by?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why are you listing guys Hearns got beat by?


He still fought them, and in the rematch was one point from retaining his title. Does this younger generation really admire guys who are only into themselves and handpicks guys to stay undefeated? Didn't Floyd's fans want to see great exciting fights and remember them? I don't get it. If staying undefeated is the goal. we wouldn't have had any great fights to remember, all the past greats would avoid each other and be undefeated. Who would be the best undefeated guy would be the question.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> He still fought them, and in the rematch was one point from retaining his title. Does this younger generation really admire guys who are only into themselves and handpicks guys to stay undefeated? Didn't Floyd's fans want to see great exciting fights and remember them? I don't get it. If staying undefeated is the goal. we wouldn't have had any great fights to remember, all the past greats would avoid each other and be undefeated. Who would be the best undefeated guy would be the question.


But he lost to them. Barkley is not great, he is a C fighter and Hearns lost to him twice.

Floyd had exciting fights with maidana, cotto, gerena, chavez, hernandez, ndou, hatton, castillo. MAG I'm beginning to think you didn't start watching Mayweather until he was at 147.

I'm being serious.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather cherry picked fighter better than Iran Barkley and beat them. He's that good


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> But he lost to them. Barkley is not great, he is a C fighter and Hearns lost to him twice.
> 
> Floyd had exciting fights with maidana, cotto, gerena, chavez, hernandez, ndou, hatton, castillo. MAG I'm beginning to think you didn't start watching Mayweather until he was at 147.
> 
> I'm being serious.


Those guys you mention are not great fighters, none of them. I saw him but he was very skillful and fast vs. older guys or overrated guys like Corrales and Manfredy? The guy who was easily beaten by Corrales? I respect Hernandez, but he was older then. Really, Floyd has handpicked or fought older guys. He did not fight guys who were great to see what he has or to prove something like Leonard did. He had doubts about himself. Which is odd for a great fighter,which is why I rate him near 50,, 40-50 ATG ranking. Not too high, since he never looked for great wins and he didn't fight Pacman when he could have. I have to add, Genaro was the best fighter of that bunch. Beautiful skills and defense. Hof fighter.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> But he lost to them. Barkley is not great, he is a C fighter and Hearns lost to him twice.
> 
> Floyd had exciting fights with maidana, cotto, gerena, chavez, hernandez, ndou, hatton, castillo. MAG I'm beginning to think you didn't start watching Mayweather until he was at 147.
> 
> I'm being serious.


your c fighters getting 3 titles? Toney said Barkley hit him harder than anyone ever did. Barkley was not an A fighter, but he was a B, and all the fighters Floyd fought who were older, were B fighters when he fought them. WHich is the point I am making. His career is smoke and mirrors and he has fooled all of his fans who defend him, yet don't realize he just fought for himself and his money and ego. Great fighter? Yes, 40-50, but he avoided prime guys who could have pushed him.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather cherry picked fighter better than Iran Barkley and beat them. He's that good


He handpicked B fighters who used to be A. Cotto is not that great, and that is about a Barkley level fighter as hard as it is to realize. And to fight for middleweight title with a catchweight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fighting Manny in 2015 after Manny lost 2 times is the story of Floyd's career. He knew when to fight him. That is the story of his career, and no way can he be rated high in the ATG ranking. Not doing that sort of cherrypicking for an undefeated record.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> He handpicked B fighters who used to be A. Cotto is not that great, and that is about a Barkley level fighter as hard as it is to realize. And to fight for middleweight title with a catchweight.


What was Cotto's level when Canelo beat him?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Fighting Manny in 2015 after Manny lost 2 times is the story of Floyd's career. He knew when to fight him. That is the story of his career, and no way can he be rated high in the ATG ranking. Not doing that sort of cherrypicking for an undefeated record.


Barkley lost 3 fights in a row after he beat Hearns. I'm sure Pacquiao wasn't as bad as him.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What was Cotto's level when Canelo beat him?


I don't think he was that highly rated. Losing to Trout and losing very onesided, then needing a catchweight to win the title at middleweight. The whole thing was the accomplishment, and if he needs a catchweight then the accomplishment is limited.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Barkley lost 3 fights in a row after he beat Hearns. I'm sure Pacquiao wasn't as bad as him.


That was a typical defense for Hearns, and the style was bad. Hearns had fought everyone at that point and at 30 years old he was worn out. That is what happens when a guy fights tough fights against greats, they get worn out. Hearns would have fought Manny in 2009 or 2010 if he had the chance when he was younger, and he would have knocked him out in 3 rounds. Floyd waiting until 2015 was obvious. You guys know it was cherrypicking. You have to know and I don't understand why you defend it when it is obvious.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> your c fighters getting 3 titles? Toney said Barkley hit him harder than anyone ever did. Barkley was not an A fighter, but he was a B, and all the fighters Floyd fought who were older, were B fighters when he fought them. WHich is the point I am making. His career is smoke and mirrors and he has fooled all of his fans who defend him, yet don't realize he just fought for himself and his money and ego. Great fighter? Yes, 40-50, but he avoided prime guys who could have pushed him.


Manfredy actually got creamed by Floyd years before fighting Corrales. I'm not even claiming Angel to be a great fighter like you are with some of Hearns' opponents. I'm just saying he was a strong opponent for Mayweather.

Toney said huh :lol: I guess that seals it! Barkley was NOT a B fighter for goodness sakes. Also, you do know Floyd was 38 when he fought Pacquiao right? with his hands and his body breaking down? He's even admitted as much. the fact that you are counting the Bradley loss just shows you are not paying attention to current events and are still stuck in your old timey dreamland


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> That was a typical defense for Hearns, and the style was bad. Hearns had fought everyone at that point and at 30 years old he was worn out. That is what happens when a guy fights tough fights against greats, they get worn out. Hearns would have fought Manny in 2009 or 2010 if he had the chance when he was younger, and he would have knocked him out in 3 rounds. Floyd waiting until 2015 was obvious. You guys know it was cherrypicking. You have to know and I don't understand why you defend it when it is obvious.


yes, Floyd offered Manny 50/50 split and a 14 day cutoff in 2010 because he was intending to cherry pick him later. And it ain't Floyds fault that at 38, he was better than a 30 year old Hearns


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Manfredy actually got creamed by Floyd years before fighting Corrales. I'm not even claiming Angel to be a great fighter like you are with some of Hearns' opponents. I'm just saying he was a strong opponent for Mayweather.
> 
> Toney said huh :lol: I guess that seals it! Barkley was NOT a B fighter for goodness sakes. Also, you do know Floyd was 38 when he fought Pacquiao right? with his hands and his body breaking down? He's even admitted as much. the fact that you are counting the Bradley loss just shows you are not paying attention to current events and are still stuck in your old timey dreamland


I don't think you know much about Hearns career or opponents, so you sort of think because you don't know them mcuh they are not that good, yet you boost someone like Corrales. Do you think Corrales was as good as Cuevas?. You act like Hill or Cuevas are just ordinary opponents, so what is the point of saying much about it. Hill had 25 title defenses in 4 title reigns. Not a knockout puncher, which hurt his marketability, but a great jab and counter left hook. And yes Barkley was a B fighter, if A . is elite, he was a good champion and beat some decent guys. Floyd is 38 and he never was in a war because he handpicked guys who he could easily beat who were older. Hearns fought everyone, and he was lucky to have guys like Duran,Hagler,Leonard,Benitez and Cuevas to fight, even if Floyd had those guys he would not have fought them. He would have waited for them to get older, sort of like Leonard fought Hagler in 1987, yet he would have waited for Hagler to get even older, and then beat him and said see I am still undefeated. Remember Ray was undefeated had it not been for Duran and fighting Duran's fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes, Floyd offered Manny 50/50 split and a 14 day cutoff in 2010 because he was intending to cherry pick him later. And it ain't Floyds fault that at 38, he was better than a 30 year old Hearns


what about the drug testing? Even Manny said later, if I give him and ok he will come up with another requirement, that it was impossible to make the fight. 2015 comes and all of a sudden Floyd signs the fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes, Floyd offered Manny 50/50 split and a 14 day cutoff in 2010 because he was intending to cherry pick him later. And it ain't Floyds fault that at 38, he was better than a 30 year old Hearns


we don't know that. Floyd really didn't fight great challenging guys. Again, he handpicked guys who were older with good names to stay undefeated.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes, Floyd offered Manny 50/50 split and a 14 day cutoff in 2010 because he was intending to cherry pick him later. And it ain't Floyds fault that at 38, he was better than a 30 year old Hearns


as time goes by Floyd will be seen as a guy who handpicked guys who were older, and his legacy will always be waiting to fight Manny.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I don't think you know much about Hearns career or opponents, so you sort of think because you don't know them mcuh they are not that good, yet you boost someone like Corrales. Do you think Corrales was as good as Cuevas?. You act like Hill or Cuevas are just ordinary opponents, so what is the point of saying much about it. Hill had 25 title defenses in 4 title reigns. Not a knockout puncher, which hurt his marketability, but a great jab and counter left hook. *And yes Barkley was a B fighter, if A . i*s elite, he was a good champion and beat some decent guys. Floyd is 38 and he never was in a war because he handpicked guys who he could easily beat who were older. Hearns fought everyone, and he was lucky to have guys like Duran,Hagler,Leonard,Benitez and Cuevas to fight, even if Floyd had those guys he would not have fought them. He would have waited for them to get older, sort of like Leonard fought Hagler in 1987, yet he would have waited for Hagler to get even older, and then beat him and said see I am still undefeated. Remember Ray was undefeated had it not been for Duran and fighting Duran's fight.


:rofl No.

I'm not the one on here calling Corrales great. You're the one calling Cuevas great for the sake of trying to pad Hearns' resume, and that is a lie. What was his best win? Espada ? :rofl


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl No.
> 
> I'm not the one on here calling Corrales great. You're the one calling Cuevas great for the sake of trying to pad Hearns' resume, and that is a lie. What was his best win? Espada ? :rofl


Cuevas was a real legend and Corrales was not. They are not comparable. 11 title defenses in a 4 year reign for Cuevas. title fight record 12-1 (10)


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl No.
> 
> I'm not the one on here calling Corrales great. You're the one calling Cuevas great for the sake of trying to pad Hearns' resume, and that is a lie. What was his best win? Espada ? :rofl


Espada was not joke, his best win was probably Weston, and Shields. Those were good guys at the time. It is easy now to say, oh those guys sucked, but Harold Weston was a heck of a fighter.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> as time goes by Floyd will be seen as a guy who handpicked guys who were older, and his legacy will always be waiting to fight Manny.


So I'm sure you took issue then with Cotto, Guerrero, Canelo Maidana and Pacqiao handpicking an old almost 40 yr old Floyd right??


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> So I'm sure you took issue then with Cotto, Guerrero, Canelo Maidana and Pacqiao handpicking an old almost 40 yr old Floyd right??


Yeah how much credit should they get for fighting a blown up superfeatherweight at 40 years old and brittle hands.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Cuevas was a real legend and Corrales was not. They are not comparable. 11 title defenses in a 4 year reign for Cuevas. title fight record 12-1 (10)


Cuevas is not a legend. He didn't beat one hall of famer even with a stacked welterweight class. He fought Espada like 4 times for no reason atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I know you'll appreciate this Michigan Warrior

*BT: Do you think the negativity from some of the writers out there will eventually start to fade as time goes by and they realize you're not coming back?
*
Floyd Mayweather: Um, I think there's good and bad in everything. Am I going to stop living my life and doing what I'm doing for someone else to be happy? Absolutely not! They wouldn't do it for me and I don't want them to do it for me. I think a lot of times, people are focusing on the wrong things. Don't focus on not liking Floyd Mayweather. Focus on becoming a better person. Focus on trying to impress God. These things, I sit back and think about all the time, you know. Like, no different from our country, I'm a taxpayer and I'm from Michigan. That problem in Flint, Michigan, I mean, you look at the situation with the PowerBall where they can raise that type of money. All that money is not just going to Uncle Sam. I don't think no one should be in that situation. I've been communicating with a close friend of mine, Burrell Wilkins. He's a real close friend of mine and we've been talking about sending hundreds of thousands of bottles of water to Flint. That's what we've been working on daily. I've been trying to get this done before I go on my European tour. I could easily just say, "Here goes $50,000!" No! If you send money, you don't really know where the money is going. Here's what I'm going to do. If water is the problem, I'm going to send hundreds of thousands of cases of water to the people so the problem is resolved. Those are my people. I would prefer to send water myself and that's what I've been working on.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know you'll appreciate this Michigan Warrior
> 
> *BT: Do you think the negativity from some of the writers out there will eventually start to fade as time goes by and they realize you're not coming back?
> *
> Floyd Mayweather: Um, I think there's good and bad in everything. Am I going to stop living my life and doing what I'm doing for someone else to be happy? Absolutely not! They wouldn't do it for me and I don't want them to do it for me. I think a lot of times, people are focusing on the wrong things. Don't focus on not liking Floyd Mayweather. Focus on becoming a better person. Focus on trying to impress God. These things, I sit back and think about all the time, you know. Like, no different from our country, I'm a taxpayer and I'm from Michigan. That problem in Flint, Michigan, I mean, you look at the situation with the PowerBall where they can raise that type of money. All that money is not just going to Uncle Sam. I don't think no one should be in that situation. I've been communicating with a close friend of mine, Burrell Wilkins. He's a real close friend of mine and we've been talking about sending hundreds of thousands of bottles of water to Flint. That's what we've been working on daily. I've been trying to get this done before I go on my European tour. I could easily just say, "Here goes $50,000!" No! If you send money, you don't really know where the money is going. Here's what I'm going to do. If water is the problem, I'm going to send hundreds of thousands of cases of water to the people so the problem is resolved. Those are my people. I would prefer to send water myself and that's what I've been working on.


Michigan celebs really stepping up where the government has failed. But we knew this as kids not to drink the water in certain neighborhoods


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Cuevas was a real legend and Corrales was not. They are not comparable. 11 title defenses in a 4 year reign for Cuevas. title fight record 12-1 (10)


Palomino was better.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Palomino was better.


No he wasn't Not than Pipino Cuevas. Palomino came out of the Westminster boxing club, a decent gym on the west coast but not much technique was taught there because Jackie McCoy didn't focus on that, and Noah Cruz was more into getting a guy in shape so he could brawl. but I would have liked to have seen those guys taught more moving around and defense.. Pipino has 11 title defenses. How many did Carlos have? Record in title fights 12-1 (10) for Pipino.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know you'll appreciate this Michigan Warrior
> 
> *BT: Do you think the negativity from some of the writers out there will eventually start to fade as time goes by and they realize you're not coming back?
> *
> Floyd Mayweather: Um, I think there's good and bad in everything. Am I going to stop living my life and doing what I'm doing for someone else to be happy? Absolutely not! They wouldn't do it for me and I don't want them to do it for me. I think a lot of times, people are focusing on the wrong things. Don't focus on not liking Floyd Mayweather. Focus on becoming a better person. Focus on trying to impress God. These things, I sit back and think about all the time, you know. Like, no different from our country, I'm a taxpayer and I'm from Michigan. That problem in Flint, Michigan, I mean, you look at the situation with the PowerBall where they can raise that type of money. All that money is not just going to Uncle Sam. I don't think no one should be in that situation. I've been communicating with a close friend of mine, Burrell Wilkins. He's a real close friend of mine and we've been talking about sending hundreds of thousands of bottles of water to Flint. That's what we've been working on daily. I've been trying to get this done before I go on my European tour. I could easily just say, "Here goes $50,000!" No! If you send money, you don't really know where the money is going. Here's what I'm going to do. If water is the problem, I'm going to send hundreds of thousands of cases of water to the people so the problem is resolved. Those are my people. I would prefer to send water myself and that's what I've been working on.


I think Floyd's career will be seen more as handpicking the longer he is not in boxing. He will be seen as less quality than Pernell, who had the Olympics and other things working for him, and fought in some real fights, although Oscar fought Pernell too late also.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> So I'm sure you took issue then with Cotto, Guerrero, Canelo Maidana and Pacqiao handpicking an old almost 40 yr old Floyd right??


Floyd handpicked them. I think Floyd had better guys to fight and the main guy Pacman, who he should have fought in 2010. That would have been a great fight, and a win there solidifies Floyd in the ATG ranking.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I think Floyd's career will be seen more as handpicking the longer he is not in boxing. He will be seen as less quality than Pernell, who had the Olympics and other things working for him, and fought in some real fights, although Oscar fought Pernell too late also.


Man I don't get you. I don't think you're trolling, but I really hope you are because you're saying some irrational stuff. It's obvious you don't like TBE


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

It's still cringeworthy to see anyone refer to Floyd as TBE.:verysad


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man I don't get you. I don't think you're trolling, but I really hope you are because you're saying some irrational stuff. It's obvious you don't like TBE


I am not trolling, I just got used to another era. That is all it is really. I always felt the wars were what we remember more than one fighter trying to preserve undefeated. I like the superfights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I am not trolling, I just got used to another era. That is all it is really. I always felt the wars were what we remember more than one fighter trying to preserve undefeated. I like the superfights.


I like wars also


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

The hate mayweather gets is ridiculous, he never got into as many wars as other fighters simply because they couldn't keep up with him, especially at lower weights

boxing simply put is hit and not get hit, he done this better than anyone I've seen in my lifetime 

The hate has always been there simmering, but after pacman got some, it started boiling


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Even if he does come back he will fight some lackluster opponent to keep that 0 which is whole career is based around. If he's not going to come back and fight good opposition then he should stay retired


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Even if he does come back he will fight some lackluster opponent to keep that 0 which is whole career is based around. If he's not going to come back and fight good opposition then he should stay retired


Cotto, Canelo and Pacquiao were lackluster opponents. Stfu clown


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

kevcefc said:


> The hate mayweather gets is ridiculous, he never got into as many wars as other fighters simply because they couldn't keep up with him, especially at lower weights
> 
> boxing simply put is hit and not get hit, he done this better than anyone I've seen in my lifetime
> 
> The hate has always been there simmering, but after pacman got some, it started boiling


Hearns could have stayed back and boxed and used his jab, but he always told interviewers, that isn't what people are paying good money to see. He really did alter his style to give the fans more. That is just a different type of person than Floyd, who is very much into himself. I get it, but there are fighters who want to entertain as well as win.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Hearns could have stayed back and boxed and used his jab, but he always told interviewers, that isn't what people are paying good money to see. He really did alter his style to give the fans more. That is just a different type of person than Floyd, who is very much into himself. I get it, but there are fighters who want to entertain as well as win.


Maybe Hearns should have put winning first. That's what the best do. Micheal Jordan cared about winning while Dominique Wilkins cared about doing flashy dunks.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

kevcefc said:


> The hate mayweather gets is ridiculous, he never got into as many wars as other fighters simply because they couldn't keep up with him, especially at lower weights
> 
> boxing simply put is hit and not get hit, he done this better than anyone I've seen in my lifetime
> 
> The hate has always been there simmering, but after pacman got some, it started boiling


I am the first one to say Pacman did not have the shoulder injury or at least it had nothing to do with his loss. I think the problem is that Floyd waited 6 or 7 years to fight manny. That is a long time and there really was no logical explanation. Manny would have fought. Floyd just kept putting up another issue once one was solved in the contract. He waited too long. Manny was not the same guy who fought Hatton when he fought Mayweather. Big difference and being knocked cold affects all fighters.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe Hearns should have put winning first. That's what the best do. Micheal Jordan cared about winning while Dominique Wilkins cared about doing flashy dunks.


He wanted to win, but I remember how influence he was by boos. He really wanted to entertain the crowd and boos affected him more than most fighters I think. At the level Hearns or Floyd or any top fighter is at, it is entertainment and as Hearns said people put their hard earned money out there to have great fights. When Tommy settled down and boxed he always won, even beating a guy who was very similar to Floyd Wilfred Benitez.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> He wanted to win, but I remember how influence he was by boos. He really wanted to entertain the crowd and boos affected him more than most fighters I think. At the level Hearns or Floyd or any top fighter is at, it is entertainment and as Hearns said people put their hard earned money out there to have great fights. When Tommy settled down and boxed he always won, even beating a guy who was very similar to Floyd Wilfred Benitez.


Winning should always be the first priority. If trying to put on a show for the fans will get you beat, then don't do it.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Winning should always be the first priority. If trying to put on a show for the fans will get you beat, then don't do it.


But do you really think Floyd will be remembered over Hearns? I really don't think so,and his place is jeopardized by waiting for fight Pacman for years, and who knows if he saved his legacy that much. Does an undefeated record guarantee anything? Take the era and other things into consideration. Had he fought guys the level of himself those elites, it would have been much different.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> But do you really think Floyd will be remembered over Hearns? I really don't think so,and his place is jeopardized by waiting for fight Pacman for years, and who knows if he saved his legacy that much. Does an undefeated record guarantee anything? Take the era and other things into consideration. Had he fought guys the level of himself those elites, it would have been much different.


Yes, Mayweather's legacy will be very well intact. Floyd was the best of his era while Hearns will be thought of behind Duran and Leonard first. The next generation of boxers are all trying to emulate Mayweather and follow his lead. The 2 best American amateurs recently (Haney and Shakur) spar regularly in Mayweather's gym.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes, Mayweather's legacy will be very well intact. Floyd was the best of his era while Hearns will be thought of behind Duran and Leonard first. The next generation of boxers are all trying to emulate Mayweather and follow his lead. The 2 best American amateurs recently (Haney and Shakur) spar regularly in Mayweather's gym.


Duran and Leonard will be above Mayweather, Pernell will be above Floyd, and I think Tommy will be remembered more than Floyd and down the road rated higher than Floyd. This is boxing, fighters emulate guys who put their hearts on the line. Floyd is a practical fighter, which goes against the common thinking of boxing, but he is a practical guy. Amatuers emulate him, ok but in the professional rank they will change. And Hearns and Benitez beat Duran, so in my mind Duran is overrated which I don't want to get into that, but that is because of his wins over great fighters.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cotto, Canelo and Pacquiao were lackluster opponents. Stfu clown


Did I hurt your feelings Ms Jackson?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Did I hurt your feelings Ms Jackson?


Nah just the dumbest thing I read today


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah just the dumbest thing I read today


Ok Ellerbe


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Ok Ellerbe


Given how dumb your post was I'm surprised by your wit


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Duran and Leonard will be above Mayweather, Pernell will be above Floyd, and I think Tommy will be remembered more than Floyd and down the road rated higher than Floyd. This is boxing, fighters emulate guys who put their hearts on the line. Floyd is a practical fighter, which goes against the common thinking of boxing, but he is a practical guy. Amatuers emulate him, ok but in the professional rank they will change. And Hearns and Benitez beat Duran, so in my mind Duran is overrated which I don't want to get into that, but that is because of his wins over great fighters.


Erm, yes, they did beat Duran, a good 20 lbs past his best weight...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Erm, yes, they did beat Duran, a good 20 lbs past his best weight...


Duran fought at 154 in 1978, before Hearns, Benitez and Leonard fought there. Duran was not a natural 135. That is the nonsense of it all, and later he went up to 260 when he retired. Hearns only ended up near 200. Duran fought better guys and that a made a big difference. When he fought moore and barkley he could still win. Benitez outclassed him as did Hearns, which is why I say Floyd never stepped up to this level. Maidana and all these guys,, and Pacman he waited 6 years.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Given how dumb your post was I'm surprised by your wit


My post made perfect sense. You just have the reading comprehension of the man you are in love with, so you got your panties in a bunch and thought I was saying something else.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I watched a highlight video for Mayweather Pacquiao yesterday and the comments section was utterly hilarious. Apparently it should have been AT LEAST a split decision for Pacquiao but a Unanimous decision would be more fair :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Duran fought at 154 in 1978, before Hearns, Benitez and Leonard fought there. Duran was not a natural 135. That is the nonsense of it all, and later he went up to 260 when he retired. Hearns only ended up near 200. Duran fought better guys and that a made a big difference. When he fought moore and barkley he could still win. Benitez outclassed him as did Hearns, which is why I say Floyd never stepped up to this level. Maidana and all these guys,, and Pacman he waited 6 years.


:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Duran fought at 154 in 1978, before Hearns, Benitez and Leonard fought there. Duran was not a natural 135. That is the nonsense of it all, and later he went up to 260 when he retired. Hearns only ended up near 200. Duran fought better guys and that a made a big difference. When he fought moore and barkley he could still win. Benitez outclassed him as did Hearns, which is why I say Floyd never stepped up to this level. Maidana and all these guys,, and Pacman he waited 6 years.


So Duran is bigger than Hearns because he weighed in at 151 in 1978 while Hearns weighed in at 152 in 1979 despite being 6 years younger than Duran was in 78?

Hearns at 19 was 144-147 lbs.
Duran at 19 was 128-129 lbs.

Hearns at 22 was 145-152 lbs
Duran at 22 was 135-138 lbs

Hearns at 35 was 180 lbs
Duran at 35 was 159-163 lbs

Duran must be naturally the bigger man judging by those numbers.

Duran going to 260 lbs was obviously his natural weight and not because of overeating just like after Tommy Morrison stopped with steroids he went down to 80 lbs not because of aids but because it was his natural weight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> :rofl


I scored it a majority decision for Pacman
2 of my 3 scores were 1 point per round both 7-5 for Pacman
The other was scored in the 10 point must system 120-120


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> So Duran is bigger than Hearns because he weighed in at 151 in 1978 while Hearns weighed in at 152 in 1979 despite being 6 years younger than Duran was in 78?
> 
> Hearns at 19 was 144-147 lbs.
> Duran at 19 was 128-129 lbs.
> ...


It's sad that we even have to argue this :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bananas said:


> Floyd Mayweather Jr: "I will not miss fighting at all.... I will miss running, however."


Which means he'll fight again


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> So Duran is bigger than Hearns because he weighed in at 151 in 1978 while Hearns weighed in at 152 in 1979 despite being 6 years younger than Duran was in 78?
> 
> Hearns at 19 was 144-147 lbs.
> Duran at 19 was 128-129 lbs.
> ...


The assumption Duran was the small man compared to those guys is not true. If he fought at 154 as early as 1978, and not even at 140, that means he was not a natural 135 pound guy as you guys say. And he wasn't. He could hold the weight, whether he could deal with the speed of guys like Leonard,Benitez and Hearns was the issue. It was the speed and not the size. Moore and Barkley were big guys, and Barkley almost bigger than Hearns in physicality, but Duran handled him. Duran's weakness was the elite speed.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

To do what? If he doesn't fight GGG or a Canelo rematch which I don't expect him to don't see whats worth it. TBH I'd still see a Bradley, Thurman/Porter winner, or Khan fight when he destroys Canelo but at the end its his choice.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think he will come back. His body was all banged up in the tail end of his career and he wats to recover now and live a non-boxing life.



Bogotazo said:


> Yes, but because he will change his mind. I think he's tired of the sport. I think he wants this to be his last fight. But I think he will get restless and get offered an irresistible amount of money, and he'll start to think "Why not?" Just a feeling.


Anyone know why Bogotazo got banned? Wasn't he a moderator here?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I don't think he will come back. His body was all banged up in the tail end of his career and he wats to recover now and live a non-boxing life.
> 
> Anyone know why Bogotazo got banned? Wasn't he a moderator here?


Bogotazo has exams so he's learning right now.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Anyone know why Bogotazo got banned? Wasn't he a moderator here?


Posted a picture of @Flea Man in a thong bikini.

Got banned by himself immediately.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

no surprise here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:sad5 stfu Floyd

http://www.fighthype.com/mayweather...n.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



> "You know, it's funny. My videographer, James Dayap, one of the best videographers in the world, came to me and said, 'Floyd, look what they're saying, trying to say that this fight is bigger than you and Pacquiao.' I mean, records are made to be broken. We'll just see what the numbers do. We can't really say. Anything can happen. They probably can make, I don't know, what, $74 million or $73 million at the gate. It's possible, you know," stated retired undefeated former pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather, who shared his thoughts on whether or not the intriguing May 7 showdown between middleweight champion Canelo Alvarez and former world champion Amir Khan could be as big as his record-setting mega-fight with Manny Pacquiao. Although Mayweather was clearly being sarcastic with his response, he made it a point to remind everyone that he'd quickly take back his pay-per-view throne should announce that he's returning for a 50th fight.
> 
> "You know, I can easily put a halt on that fight if I chose to call Mr. Garcia, [Danny] Garcia's dad, if I chose to call him and say, 'You know what, sir, you're a hell of a trainer, you're son's a hell of a fighter, he's an undefeated champion, I'm an undefeated champion, and I think it would be great for me and your son both to make a lot of money. And like I said before, you're very outspoken, my dad is very outspoken; it would be good for me to come back for number 50 and fight the undefeated Danny Garcia, you know, at the MGM Grand.' You know, since Danny Garcia is undefeated and he's very explosive, he's a very good fighter, and he really represents Puerto Rico the same way that Trinidad dad. Even though he's from Philadelphia, he represents the red, white, and blue for Puerto Rico. I'll go over to the MGM Grand and say, 'You know what? We need a venue also,' and we'll see," Mayweather informed FightHype.com during a recent conversation.
> 
> Mayweather added, "Because if I'm not mistaken, I fought Canelo, right, and then Danny Garcia fought Amir Khan, and we're both undefeated, so who do you want to see? Do you want to see them or do you want to see us? I'm just saying, I'm just putting it out there, those are the type of things that I can do. I want to say congratulations Danny Garcia. Wear that belt with class and wear that belt with style. You deserve it."


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :sad5 stfu Floyd
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/mayweather...n.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Man Floyd makes sure fans know he is not retiring gracefully. Canelo and Khan won't do 1m buys because it's a crap fight. If it somehow does, so what? It's not breaking 4+m or whatever Floyd and Pac did. If it somehow did, so what? Why is Floyd so insecure?

Then we have Floyd acting like a girl saying, I can take back the PPV dates anytime I want. What a child. I truly hope we don't see him in the ring again. He needs to get away from boxing altogether. He's far too close to the sport and far too ego-possessed to be an observer watching others (Canelo, Kovalev, GGG, whoever) take the PPV/PFP status.

And if he does come back I hope he loses because he is getting annoying. Not near Khan's level yet, but not overly far off either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Man Floyd makes sure fans know he is not retiring gracefully. Canelo and Khan won't do 1m buys because it's a crap fight. If it somehow does, so what? It's not breaking 4+m or whatever Floyd and Pac did. If it somehow did, so what? Why is Floyd so insecure?
> 
> Then we have Floyd acting like a girl saying, I can take back the PPV dates anytime I want. What a child. I truly hope we don't see him in the ring again. He needs to get away from boxing altogether. He's far too close to the sport and far too ego-possessed to be an observer watching others (Canelo, Kovalev, GGG, whoever) take the PPV/PFP status.
> 
> And if he does come back I hope he loses because he is getting annoying. Not near Khan's level yet, but not overly far off either.


Yeah I agree, Floyd just needs to sit back. I wish he'd just spend his energy on other things. Maybe he should go on one of those reality shows like the one Kevin Hart has and use that to take up his time.

One thing I wish as well is that current fighters and promoters in the sport would stop instigating shit with him also. They know he's going to respond to it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

As far as fighting in the ring he seems to be done. But I am sure he will beat up another woman before too long but that doesn't really count.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Floyd's ego seems to be taking as ass-kicking in "retirement".


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm afraid he's going to come back at some point. Was hoping he'd stay gone. Boxing doesn't need another Roy Jones scenario.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Lol

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------

